# Rough Day Yields Pompanos...



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

We almost stayed home today and would have if we listened to the weather forecast. My wife and I checked the radar and decided to give fishing a go. Haven't been to the beach since last Saturday but when we got there we noticed that the surf was very rough but the sand flea colonies were still everywhere. So we baited up and were fishing by 8am. First 4 fish on within minutes ... all catfish. As the day grew on we became sick and tired of catfish. Had a really hard hit and was thinking it was our first pompano. Well reeled in a catfish that was pulled from the mouth of a shark! Almost threw in the towel around 11. Then at 11:30 got a nice hit. It was a pompano! Then looked and had a another hit on my rod furtherest away. Didn't hurry as it didn't hit hard and looked kinda like another catfish. Well it was another pomp! Stuck it out for a couple more hours before calling it a day. Ended the day with 2 pompanos and over 20 catfish. Thanks JC!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal! Makes me feel better about giving it a go tomorrow!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! Can't catch them if you don't try and you caught more Pompano than I did today. I couldn't find a single, damn one in this shop.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

good day one thing to try when the cats are bad is keep 1 rod in way close experement but the cats only come in so close and the pomps sometimes will be right on the beach some rough days late spring


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice pomps!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice catch. No issues with the slimy green stuff?


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Good deal! Makes me feel better about giving it a go tomorrow!


Go for it...lay those pomps on the beach!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

jonscott8 said:


> Nice catch. No issues with the slimy green stuff?


No green slime stuff yet...But the grass is still bad in some areas.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I love those pictures


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice pomps. That shark did a number on that catfish. Need more sharks like that. LOL


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice job...I like that last pic.


----------

